# plug surprise



## cdavila (Jan 13, 2006)

I have read that spark plug gap on my 04 GTO should be around 0.60 so i pulled them and every single one was set at 0.35, so i will take her out in the morning and hopefully i will see and improvement in performance.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep us posted. Will look into that when I get some time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> I have read that spark plug gap on my 04 GTO should be around 0.60 so i pulled them and every single one was set at 0.35


If the stock plugs are ACDelco 41-985 the gap should be .040.The ACDelco catalog states (Iridium;Do not Deviate from preset gap .040 )

~Larry~


----------

